# Cube Acid 18" Rahmen + Steuersatz + Innenlager + Stütze



## Baxx (15. Dezember 2006)

Da gibt's das gute Stück:

Cube Acid 18" Rahmen + Steuersatz + Innenlager + Stütze


----------

